# Pentium 4 dual core and Core 2 duo



## gunda_26 (Dec 11, 2006)

Please explain the difference between pentium 4 *dual core *and pentium 4 *core2 duo* processors?Which one is better and is there any AMD equivalent of core2duo?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 11, 2006)

Well both P4 Dual Core and Core 2 Duo is dual core processor but Core 2 Duo is faster on those 2..

yup.. AM2 range products are suppose to compete with Core 2 Duo... but at the moment Core 2 Duo is simply better and faster than any available AMD processor...


----------



## Pragadheesh (Dec 13, 2006)

but wats d actual difference between core 2 duo n dual core wen both employs 2 processors?? i want to know in detail...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 13, 2006)

^^
The core 2 duo's range mostly has a double capacity L2 cache than P-Ds and also, they have a better power consumption (lesser) design than P-Ds. Also, it isnt based on Netburst. Plus its 65nm I guess...


----------



## sam9s (Dec 13, 2006)

gunda_26 said:
			
		

> Please explain the difference between pentium 4 *dual core *and pentium 4 *core2 duo* processors?Which one is better and is there any AMD equivalent of core2duo?



First of all, Pentium 4 and Core 2 Duo are two different processor all together, there is no P-4 C2D. The chip for C2D is code named Conroe.
Pentium D again is in no comparision with C2D, P-Dd were phusdo
dual cores where in C2D have actual 2 cores residing on different dies.

CO this link for a detail review on C2Ds

*www.techreport.com/reviews/2006q3/core2/index.x?pg=1


----------



## ayush_chh (Dec 15, 2006)

now what's phusdo dual cores....?


----------



## assasin (Dec 15, 2006)

I think he meant pseudo dual cores


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 15, 2006)

pseudo = false .


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 22, 2009)

in the era of core i 7 and dual quad core still many of people searching for difference between dual core and core 2 duo. 
Difference Between Intel Core 2 Duo vs Dual Core vs Pentium D read it here

*www.ialwayscapital.com/2009/07/difference-between-intel-core-2-duo-vs.html


----------



## hellknight (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG.. this might be the record in bumping an old thread


----------



## Cilus (Jul 25, 2009)

Intel Pentium D or Dual core is not a true dual core processor. Here two separate P4 processors with hyperthraeding Support are put into a single package. They don't have any intercommunication channel inside the processor die, they share data through the Motherboard FSB. Their Power consumption is high and performance is on the lower side. They are the worst performing Dual Core processor (Even worse  than Older Athlon X2). Their multitasking handling is poor, since they don't have interprocessor communication. They are often termed as Twin Core Processor.

Core2Duo are a new breed of true dual core processors. Here two processor cores are implemented in a single die, not in a separate package. They have interprocessor communication channel and they communicate with the Motherboard FSB as a single entity, not to separate processors. Intel also implemented centrino technology of their Mobile processors in Core2Duo. Hence they are highly power efficient. Their FSB is also higher than Pentium D (Minimum C2D FSB is 1066Mhz, for Pentium D:800 Mhz). So even low clock speed C2Ds (Like 1.8 Ghz) are far more better performaer than Pentium D clocked over 2.5 Ghz.

A Core2Quad is a Twin Dual COre Processor, 2 separate C2D processors are placed in a single package. But Core I7 is similarly is a true Quad Core (4 processor cores are implemented in a single die).


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 25, 2009)

3 years old thread BUMP


----------

